# What do you eat for breakfast?



## brian

Hello all,

What country do you come from and/or live in now?  Do you have time in the morning to make nice big breakfasts for yourself (and maybe your family/roommates)?  Or do you just keep it quick and simple?  Is it representative of your culture/country?

I'm from New Orleans, LA in the southern US.  As I go to work at 7 am (pretty early for me), I usually just fix a quick bowl of cereal and milk--frosted shredded wheat or granola usually.  On the weekends, I like to fix eggs, grits (a southern thing, compared with northern oatmeal/cream of wheat), or pancakes/waffles with syrup.  I try to eat a good amount of fruit as well, like strawberries and blueberries in my cereal, or a banana on the side.  And I love having a cup of coffee in the morning, and in the morning only.  (Later in the day I may have tea, but rarely coffee.)

Any thoughts?


Brian


----------



## robbie_SWE

Usually wake up at 6 (when I went to school) and eat breakfast. Mostly müsli or a sandwich. On weekends it's a bit more special (like in the movies). But I know that most people here in Sweden usually skip breakfast, buy a cup of coffee (espresso, latte etc.) and eat a fruit on the bus. I think most of us don't have time to eat breakfast, due to the stress level society puts on us. 

Now that I'm going to University, I have to wake up at 5 a.m. I doubt that I'll have an appetite then!  

  robbie


----------



## JazzByChas

Now this is indeed an interesting question!

Most mornings, since I get up at 05:45, I don't eat at home, and my stomach doesn't wake up until 07:00 or 08:00. If I'm in the mood to be a good boy, I will eat cereal (with Soy milk...I'm lactose intolerant) or soy yogurt...and maybe some fruit. But sometimes, I will go the "junk" route and do my (in)famous "Hamburger and Pespsi" or a hot-dog and soda from a convenience mart. (shhhhhh...don't spread this around!)

Now...bigger breakfasts are usually reserved for what most people would call "brunch" or breakfast eaten at around 10:00-11:00 in the morning. Then I can eat the eggs, toast, sausage/bacon, pancakes, juices and/or fruit (and if we are getting reeeeeal fancy, assorted cheeses, champagne...I used to love going out to brunches on special occaisions in Washington, D.C!)

<sigh>

Bon appetit!


----------



## Etcetera

At school I had to get up at 7 a.m. or so, and I usually drink cocoa and eat a sandwich for breakfast.
Now at the University, I don't have to wake up so early every day, but still I don't have much appetite in the morning, so I just drink tea/cocoa, and eat a yogurt, and that's all.


----------



## emma42

Many people skip breakfast in this country too.  Lots of schools have started Breakfast Clubs so that children can have a good start to the day - often their parents will join them, so it's a good thing all round.

I will have lots of cups of tea, but will not eat until noon, unless I am going out to work, in which case I will eat fruit on the way, and more fruit at around 11.00.  I know I should eat some protein for a proper start to the day, but I can never face it.

The Full English Breakfast is still very popular with some people, particularly at the weekend (like jazzbychas's brunch).  This will be a combination of any of the following:  fried eggs, scrambled eggs, grilled, fried,  fresh or tinned tomatoes, fried mushrooms, bacon, sausage, baked beans, hash browns (relatively new addition), toast, bread and butter, fried bread and sometimes even chips (French fries).


----------



## Mei

Hi all there,

I wake up at 7.45 and I don't eat breakfast till 10.30. I need my dose of coffee and a sandwich of catalan sausage (don't say it's nasty if you didn't taste it  ).

And on weekends... well I usually wake up around 12.00  (sometimes earlier, I promise) so I just drink some coffee and I wait to eat lunch at 2.30.



> (shhhhhh...don't spread this around!)


Don't worry about it.... I guess anybody will read this... "Hamburger and Pespsi"?? how...heh... how nutritious!! Yummie! 

Cheers!

Mei


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

As a food-obsessed forera, I'm having difficulty finding my moderator's hat here ... wait a moment - Aha!  Found it in the cupboard behind the balsamic vinegar and the pepper sherry!

Now, then.

This thread is teetering on the verge of being nothing more than a list of what we have for breakfast, which is beyond the scope of our forum.  Emma and Robbie have somewhat redeemed it for the moment.

If we wish to discuss breakfasts in a broader context than what we personally eat each morning, bon appetit!  However, if we continue to list menus and nothing else, it will be closed.

Thank you all for your cooperation.

I'm about to poach a nice brown egg, freshly laid this morning.  (Menu item - pure list)

In Canada, this is very rare - only a few holdouts raise our own poultry.  (beginning to redeem us from the list)

There is no such thing as a typical Canadian breakfast, but generally speaking rural breakfasts are large and hearty and short on fruit.  Urban breakfasts are as varied as the cultures of the diners, and can include fruit and cereal, congee, yoghurt, etc.  We're obsessed with speed dining, alas, and much of our food is highly processed these days.

(Now we're cooking with gas!)


----------



## badgrammar

The typical French breakfast (which I don't think is all that good for you), consists of a hot beverage (coffee, tea, cocoa), and bread, such as baguette, slathered with butter and (hopefully) some of Grandma's homemade jelly.  9 out of 10 people here dunk the "tartine" (as it is called) into the warm beverage and gobble it down.  That's it, maybe a glass of juice.

Variations on this include replacing the bread with a croissant, brioche, pain au chocolat or aux raisins, or some other specialty bread.  It is very good and I enjoy eating like that occasionally.  But it doesn't seem too balanced to me.

My favorite breakfast is what they serve in Turkey, and probably in Greece as well:  Tea (or Coffee), cucumbers, tomatoes, olives, cheese, eggs (hardboiled), yogurt, plus usually bread, butter and jam, and occasionally a yummy pastry.  But the mainstay is the fresh produce, dairy products and olives.  Oh, and maybe some sliced meat like pastirma or sucuk.  Delicious and really good for you!

Sorry forgot to mention how much I enjoyed eating dahls for breakfast in India, served with warm breads, cucumber, yogurt, etc.  

Yummmmm


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I have to wake upa t 6:30 toa rrive to my work, so I really don’t have too much time to have breakfast (I prefer to sleep) Now s I can et at my office, I usually have a good Torta de tamal (Tamal is like a little ball made of “masa” (corn) with chicken or pepper in side, and with green tomato or tomato sauce on bread) and an orange juice, And sometimes I just take a cup of coffe and a piece of bread. 
My workmates usually has the same costumes I have but sometimes are cookies or a nutritional bar.
 
On weekends I usually have Chilaquiles (Tortilla with tomato sauce and chicken or egg) with orange juice or a glass of milk, and sometimes eggs with all its variety (bacon, sunshine ,with jam, etc)


----------



## EvaKant

Hello, I'm from Milan in the northern of Italy. I wake up at 7:45 and have a quick breakfast with tea and some biscuits. Many people in my country skip breakfast or they eat out of home. We usually take just a couple of tea or coffee and a sweet food (biscuits, croissant, bread with jam,...).


----------



## sjofre

Well I work at home now, so I have time to eat before I sit at the computer. Usually I drink a glass of milk with cofee and a sandwich or some cookies... When I worked out of home I really didn't had any time to eat so sometimes I skipped breakfast or I had a quick expresso with a custard tart on a Cafe... I think that's what most portuguese people do.


----------



## coconutpalm

I don't have time to write a rather long post, and I don't think it's necessary anyway.
I am a college student, I don't need to commune to workplace, so I have enough time to eat a "nice big" breakfast: a bowl of porridge, steamed bun, an egg, bread, milk, noodles. However, personally, I have a small stomach, so I choose one or two items from the list.
When I was studying in the middle school, yes, I still had enough time.
When I am working in the future? I consulted several friends, and the answer varies from person to person, from state-owned enterprises to private ones, from region to region...


----------



## danielfranco

I suppose that what we eat for breakfast could very well be representative of the local customs.
OR, it could be a demographic thing, too. Just thinking back to when I was a bachelor in my late teens/early twenties, my breakfast consisted of a cigarrette and whatever was left over from the night before, including a swig of whatever popskull we were drinking, if there were any left... 
You know, the hair of the dog that bit you, and all that nonsense...

Now that I'm part of the responsible, working-class, young parent, mortgage-paying, full-time employed, tax-paying adult group, of course my breakfast has lots and lots of fiber. If I could eat raw twine for breakfast, perhaps I would, so that my doctor would get the heck off my back.

So it is, breakfast at my humble abode.


----------



## maxiogee

I have pretty much reduced my nutritional intake to one meal a day. I can't be bothered most of the time.

My strong black coffee counts as "eat"!


----------



## shaloo

Hello there,

I am from South India where we have lots of varieties of food for breakfast. I come from a traditional brahmin family and so non-vegetarian food is outta question.But even otherwise, most people here prefer vegetarian food for breakfast. 


Modern homes (where moms also work for about 10-12hrs a day) a kind of, follow the western breakfast system (like bread, butter, noodles and all those tinned and ready-made food). 
I was not an exception when my mom used to work. But now, I enjoy a new variety of tiffin everyday as my mom is now a home-maker.


It includes idli with sambar (Tamil Nadu is famous for this one), Upma with Pesarattu (Yeah! Thats the symbol of Andhra Pradesh, my place), Bisi Beley Bhaat and Masala Dosa (Yummy..must visit Karnataka to taste it) and....Kerala......I guess its Aviyal......
(I'll tell you what they are made of etc...if anyone is interested. Otherwise, forget it )


These are only a few but there are a lot more types,..u know...u mix and match different items each day (or try out a new combination of flour or masala) and you are a creator of a new dish.

Shalu


----------



## cirrus

I am normally up by seven, fumble around for a good shot of strong coffee while listening to the headlines- and eat a good bowlful of muesli with goat's milk before I take the dog out round the park.  Weekends it is a tad later and generally has more juice, coffees and bacon and egg  and chance to read the papers and go back to bed.

As for the breakfast club thing part of my work remit involves setting them up, they have made a real difference to kid's ability to concentrate at school.  For myself I still struggle to imagine how I would be able to deal with the day without eating - I generally wake up starving
.


----------



## robbie_SWE

cirrus said:
			
		

> I am normally up by seven, fumble around for a good shot of strong coffee while listening to the headlines- and eat a good bowlful of *muesli with goat's milk* before I take the dog out round the park. Weekends it is a tad later and generally has more juice, coffees and bacon and egg and chance to read the papers and go back to bed.
> 
> As for the breakfast club thing part of my work remit involves setting them up, they have made a real difference to kid's ability to concentrate at school. For myself I still struggle to imagine how I would be able to deal with the day without eating - I generally wake up starving
> .


 
GOAT'S MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think we produce it here in Sweden! I've never seen it in the stores! Is it good?


----------



## badgrammar

That sounds excellent!  You definitely need time to prepare breakfast then, or have someone who does it for you (like Mom).  I think traditional Indian breakfast must be very good, but when you are a tourist, hotels usually serve continental breakfast with maybe one or two local items, like Masala dosa and dahl.  The breads in India are great, though, and always plentiful!



			
				shaloo said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> I am from South India where we have lots of varieties of food for breakfast. I come from a traditional brahmin family and so non-vegetarian food is outta question.But even otherwise, most people here prefer vegetarian food for breakfast.
> 
> 
> Modern homes (where moms also work for about 10-12hrs a day) a kind of, follow the western breakfast system (like bread, butter, noodles and all those tinned and ready-made food).
> I was not an exception when my mom used to work. But now, I enjoy a new variety of tiffin everyday as my mom is now a home-maker.
> 
> 
> It includes idli with sambar (Tamil Nadu is famous for this one), Upma with Pesarattu (Yeah! Thats the symbol of Andhra Pradesh, my place),
> Bisi Beley Bhaat and Masala Dosa (Yummy..must visit Karnataka to taste it) and....Kerala......I guess its Aviyal......
> (I'll tell you what they are made of etc...if anyone is interested. Otherwise, forget it )
> 
> 
> These are only a few but there are a lot more types,..u know...u mix and match different items each day (or try out a new combination of flour or masala) and you are a creator of a new dish.
> 
> Shalu


----------



## shaloo

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> GOAT'S MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think we produce it here in Sweden! I've never seen it in the stores! Is it good?


 
Yes, people do drink goat's milk. I personally don't, but they do produce it in India (the consumption is low, of course, when compared to cow's or buffalo's milk).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In México some people drink goat's milk too. But It's normally people from the countryside (farms,ranchs etc) And no enterprise sell it on the big cityes neither on the countryside, Goat's milk is obtained by people themselves or sell it by farmers o ranchers to the people of the town.


----------



## shaloo

badgrammar said:
			
		

> *That sounds excellent! You definitely need time to prepare breakfast then, or have someone who does it for you (like Mom).* I think traditional Indian breakfast must be very good, but when you are a tourist, hotels usually serve continental breakfast with maybe one or two local items, like Masala dosa and dahl. The breads in India are great, though, and always plentiful!


 
Yeah, and its mainly because the family is a minimum of 4 to 6 members and preparing food for all of them can really get tough if you are working.

But I can never resist the Masala Dosa....its too yummy for me .


----------



## Etcetera

danielfranco said:
			
		

> I suppose that what we eat for breakfast could very well be representative of the local customs.


This cannot be said for Russia, sadly. After the years of communist reign, we don't have any of the fine traditions of the old times anymore. 
A lot of my friends prefer to have only a cup of tea or coffee for breakfast; from what I've read in this thread, it's rather common in other countries, too.


----------



## Yeu

I wake up at 5.45 to go to work, I left my home at 6.30 am, but I always take my breakfast, sometimes cereal with milk & banana, or a sandwich, orange juice, fruit, yogurt, oat. 
I don´t have dinner very often, so in the mornig I'm hungry and I know is the most important meal of the day (My mom was very strict with that). At home my husband and I have the rule that we can't leave without breakfast.
I prepare all my clothes, my purse, everything to get ready soon in the morning, to have time to eat my breakfast, I think that if we don't eat it isn't for the time, is for our costums (the way we have been raise).

When I was in Mexico, my frieds at work and I usually went to eat tacos (tortilla with meat/egg & jam/ sea food/ potato), or someone came to the office with the tacos. I definitely miss that.


----------



## moura

Hi

The first thing I have, when I wake up is a glass of milk with lots of brown sugar. I think people would make "faces" with all this sugar, but it's the only way I can drink it. I work at home, so I go out just to take my "bica" - is the Portuguese coffee, very strong, only good at cafés, not at home. And after, during morning, I eat yogurt and fruit. 

At breakfast, most Portuguese people eat  bread with cheese, cakes, or arrgh... even salted cakes made of grind meat or fish (we call that "croquete" or "rissol"). And drink large cups of of hot milk with coffee.

But the thing always present is the "bica" - a good help to heat and start working.


----------



## maree

I usually have two pieces of bread with honey, and a large cup of tea with milk and sugar in the morning.
On Saturdays and holidays I sometimes skip breakfast because I'm not in a special routine.
On Sundays the family have breakfast together; eggs, bacon and baked beans with some orange juice to drink.

Many people in Norway take a spoonful of fish oil along with their breakfast (or supper). I never do, but I guess it's very healthy.


----------



## Honour

In turkey, we eat omelette(scrambled eggs), boiled eggs,many other forms of egg,tomato, olive, white cheese, the other cheese you know (we call it kaşar cheese), honey, jam, yogurt, soup, toast, french toast, cake, katmer (something like pastry), cucumber, sausages, pastrami (i think i wrote it wrong), salami, various fruits where melon and water melon are the favorites and of course bread of various kinds. Tea,milk and juices are the options for drink. Coffee is after the breakfast. We call breakfast *kahvaltı* (kahve + altı) which literally mean under(before) the coffee!
In other regions they eat many more things but i dunno.


----------



## ukuca

I've traveled all around of Turkey so I can say that in Turkish breakfast there are various kinds of foods (as Turk mentioned) but tea is mostly the constant material of our breakfasts. My personal opinion on this, nothing goes without tea in breakfast!


----------



## Bettie

In Mexico people eat a lot of different things, my parents only eat fruit, milk, bread and coffee.
But when I was working in a Court House we normally sent the lady who used to clean to buy tortas, tamales, salbutes, panuchos, and other mexican dishes, and sometimes we even asked her for McDonald's or crossaints with ham and cheese.
I have never had a torta de tamal, my brother says that it's very good.
At home people have eggs, and chilaquiles, fruit, a lot of things, and of course some people skip breakfast, I am hungry the second I wake up.


----------



## barkley04

I am from tunisia.
Our breakfast varies from one season to another.
Generally in autumn and summer, we eat fruits,bread with virgin olive oil for breakfast and we a traditional food called "bessissa" which is made of wheat.
In winter and in spring, we usually have fresh orange and lemon juices without forgetting of course coffee and eggs.


----------



## pacificblue

Hmmm ... I think New Zealand is very much the same as any other country; full of fathers grabbing a coffee because they are working long hours and mothers trying to get their children to eat anything, as long as they don't go out with an empty stomach.

Bacon & eggs is always a popular way to start the day, if you have the time, or else it's toast with jam/marmite/peanut butter.

My personal favourite .... bran flakes with rice milk (wow, even I know mine is the most boring breakfast around but man it tastes good!)


----------



## diegodbs

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> GOAT'S MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think we produce it here in Sweden! I've never seen it in the stores! Is it good?


 
Goat's milk.


----------



## cirrus

These days most supermarkets sell it.  I am dairy intolerant but for some reason I can digest goat and sheep's milk without any difficulty.  I am told the taste is different to cow's milk - not everybody likes it but I love the stuff.  People have started selling goat's cream here.  This means I can now make things I haven't had in years - creamy sauces like carbonara or even my own ice cream.


----------



## deGerlaise

Very boring. I am an adherent of the admonition that breakfast should never be missed as it is the most important meal of the day, it breaks the fast of the night and fuels the brain for the most productive part of the day, which is, for many people, the morning.
A bowl of porridge with brown sugar and honey and a single slice of toast with jam or jelly. Usually I leave the coffee until work and just have water to accompany the meal. 
On Saturday mornings baguette with some goat cheese. We can get a passable goat cheese made in Québec. We add to this one or two croissants with marmalade or jelly. We finish this with a yoghurt into which we mix a raspberry syrup. A nice cup of coffee. This is a treat for us and a fond reminder of our travels as this is not a standard breakfast in our region. 
A couple of times a month we will go out for a brunch, usually Sunday, and have the standard fare of eggs, sausage/bacon, hash browns, with a couple of pancakes. Couldn't eat like this everyday or I'd be as big as a house. Some manage it though. 
Interesting question. I've enjoyed reading what people have for breakfast in places like Turkey and India and am surprised that others in the world are as insensible to the value of a good breakfast as many North Americans seem to be.


----------



## diegodbs

> it breaks the fast of the night and fuels the brain for the most productive part of the day


 
I'd say this is something of a myth. Proteins, fats or glucids can't be absorbed until the whole process of digestion has been completed and that process is a long one, the stomach is only the beginning.

Animals don't need to have breakfast. Breakfast is a cultural question.


----------



## maxiogee

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> GOAT'S MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think we produce it here in Sweden!



No "we" don't produce it, the goats do!


----------



## robbie_SWE

maxiogee said:
			
		

> No "we" don't produce it, the goats do!


 
Touché Maxiogee!  That came out wrong. We do have goats and YES _*they*_ do produce milk, but Swedes can't consume it. It's a cultural thing, Swedes are very picky when it comes to "dairy" products. The only thing in stores that comes from a goat, is goat's cheese (I LOVE IT!).


----------



## brian

diegodbs said:
			
		

> I'd say this is something of a myth. Proteins, fats or glucids can't be absorbed until the whole process of digestion has been completed and that process is a long one, the stomach is only the beginning.
> 
> Animals don't need to have breakfast. Breakfast is a cultural question.


I hold fast to the idea that the typical (at least in America) three meals a day--breakfast, lunch, and dinner--is bad.  It's even worse if you skip breakfast and only eat lunch and dinner.  Your body needs a sufficient amount of food to continue each day, and if you're getting all that in only 2 meals, then each of those meals is too big.  I make the same argument for 3 meals a day.  I think this has contributed to the enormous obesity problems in the US.

I eat whenever I'm hungry, and that usually happens to be every 2.5-3 hours.  I will often try to schedule my eating around others' breakfasts, lunches, or dinners if I'm accompanying them.  I try to keep all my meals small/medium-sized and healthful.  Eating 4-6 smaller meals per day greatly increases and maintains one's metabolism, which helps overweight people lose weight and helps normal people maintain high levels of energy.

Because of all this, I can't go much more than 3 hours without eating or I feel like I can't function.  Therefore, when I wake up in the morning, after having slept and not eaten for 6-8 hours, I'm usually starving and can't even take a shower before eating without passing out in the shower! (exaggeration, but it feels like it)  I think everyone should eat breakfast, even if a piece of bread, because it jumpstarts the metabolism for the day.  It gets your digestive system pumping and ready to start grinding all the meals you'll eat in the day.  Just my personal belief.


Brian


----------



## shaloo

barkley04 said:
			
		

> I am from tunisia.
> Our breakfast varies from one season to another.
> Generally in autumn and summer, we eat fruits,bread with virgin olive oil for breakfast and we a traditional food called *"bessissa"* which is made of wheat.
> In winter and in spring, we usually have fresh orange and lemon juices without forgetting of course coffee and eggs.


 
Does Bessissa look anything like a chapatti(we eat them in India, and its made of wheat too) or like bread?


----------



## shaloo

brian8733 said:
			
		

> I hold fast to the idea that the typical (at least in America) three meals a day--breakfast, lunch, and dinner--is bad. It's even worse if you skip breakfast and only eat lunch and dinner. *Your body needs a sufficient amount of food to continue each day, and if you're getting all that in only 2 meals, then each of those meals is too big.* I make the same argument for 3 meals a day. I think this has contributed to the enormous obesity problems in the US.
> 
> I eat whenever I'm hungry, and that usually happens to be every 2.5-3 hours. *I will often try to schedule my eating around others' breakfasts, lunches, or dinners if I'm accompanying them. I try to keep all my meals small/medium-sized and healthful.* Eating 4-6 smaller meals per day greatly increases and maintains one's metabolism, which helps overweight people lose weight and helps normal people maintain high levels of energy.
> 
> Brian


 
Yeah, and we, in India, believe in having 4 meals a day probably at a gap of 4 hrs between every two meals.Approximately, that would be......at 8 a.m.....12 noon........4p.m.......8p.m
These are general timings, of course, but we are taught from childhood that its always better to have timely meals for a healthy body and mind.

Shalu


----------



## MarieC

I normally just have black coffee for brekkie.  The biggest breakfast I've had was when I was in Bantry, Co. Cork, Ireland and we were all hung over from a night of drinking.  My travel mates were from New Zealand and told me that nothing's better than a big, traditional English breakfast (I think mine had eggs, buttered toast, black pudding, bacon, sausages, oven fries and roast tomatoes.) to cure a hang over.


----------



## panjandrum

MarieC said:


> I normally just have black coffee for brekkie. The biggest breakfast I've had was when I was in Bantry, Co. Cork, Ireland and we were all hung over from a night of drinking. My travel mates were from New Zealand and told me that nothing's better than a big, traditional English breakfast (I think mine had eggs, buttered toast, black pudding, bacon, sausages, oven fries and roast tomatoes.) to cure a hang over.


You're telling us that you were in Bantry, County Cork, IRELAND and you had a traditional ENGLISH breakfast?

Of course with "oven fries" it certainly wasn't a traditional Irish breakfast, so you could be right.


----------



## don maico

Nowt wrong with a traditional English brekky. we often have them- eggs bacon sausage baked beans mushrooms and sometimes a bit of kidney. Yummy!mind you most times its either porridge or fruit smoothy. Doesnt half keep you regular


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> My favorite breakfast is what they serve in Turkey, and probably in Greece as well: Tea (or Coffee), cucumbers, tomatoes, olives, cheese, eggs (hardboiled), yogurt, plus usually bread, butter and jam, and occasionally a yummy pastry. But the mainstay is the fresh produce, dairy products and olives. Oh, and maybe some sliced meat like pastirma or sucuk. Delicious and really good for you!





Turk said:


> In Turkey, we eat omelette(scrambled eggs), boiled eggs,many other forms of egg,tomato, olive, white cheese, the other cheese you know (we call it kaşar cheese), honey, jam, yogurt, soup, toast, french toast, cake, katmer (something like pastry), cucumber, sausages, pastrami (i think i wrote it wrong), salami, various fruits where melon and water melon are the favorites and of course bread of various kinds. Tea,milk and juices are the options for drink. Coffee is after the breakfast. We call breakfast *kahvaltı* (kahve + altı) which literally mean under(before) the coffee!
> In other regions they eat many more things but i dunno.





ukuca said:


> I've traveled all around of Turkey so I can say that in Turkish breakfast there are various kinds of foods (as Turk mentioned) but tea is mostly the constant material of our breakfasts. My personal opinion on this, nothing goes without tea in breakfast!



What a yummy thread!

Here you can see what badgrammar, Turk and ukuca mentioned about Turkish style of breakfast. This table, you see on Flickr, is a perfect example of typical and traditional Turkish breakfast.

Well, I gave up having this kind of breakfast long time ago. Last year, I had to get up very early and I only found the time to eat a simit, which is a "street food."

I didn't use to eat simit because I never thought it was healthy, since it was being sold on the streets, like this.

But in my city, Antalya, as you can see here, it's become fairly hygienic. Seller is gloved, simits are enclosed... So this is what I usually have in the winters and before that, well, I never had breakfast in the mornings, which I know is a very bad habbit.

And when I'm all free, in summers, like these days, I get up too late to have a breakfast with my family. They usually have cheese, salami, olives, honey, pancakes, hazelnut butter, some types of pastry and of course, a strong Turkish tea!

But I, actually, find enough to eat a donut(yummy!) and peanut butter(or this which I don't know how to describe in English!) on a sliced bread(fresh!) *or* crunch corn flakes.

Cheers,
Ekin


----------



## nichec

I won't say anything more about American and Parisian breakfast here since they were well described already.

You can find almost all kind of breakfast in Taipei, including the real tranditional Chinese breakfast. The restaurants (they are usually very small with only five to six tables because most of the people just buy it and take it home) are open from 6 PM to 12 AM, or 5 AM to the afternoon, it may sound strange for restaurants that serve "breakfast", but that's just the way it is in Taiwan. The tranditional Chinese breakfast includes all kind of eggs and pastry, steam and fried dumplings, or steam rice with lots of vegetable on the side, soy milk....most of the restaurants serve sandwiches and burgers too. Basically the tranditional chinese breakfast is rather greasy and salty to my taste, but it is very special.

When I was a student, my mother always gave me money to buy breakfast by myself for she was way too busy to prepare anything, and I think that's what most of the parents in Taiwan do. Now that I'm constantly on a diet, I try to drink lots of water and take all kinds of fruit as my breakfast, but my favorite breakfast, which I haven't had since long long time ago is a hearty American one, with all the eggs and bacons and pancakes and toasts....Oh my God, it's too good....


----------

